# Building prey drive in a therapy dog



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

When I got Loki, I had an open mind as to what I wanted to do with him (job). I think his temp is wondeful for therapy work. He has a terrific switch to turn him on/off (relax, work, etc).

I would like to work him at Veterans homes, childrens hospitals and Emergency rooms (if possible).

Loki is only 6 months old, and I can't get him into a program until a year of age, so I am working at everything I can to prepare.

Is there a certain level of prey drive that would be too much for a dog that is trained in therapy work. Or basically should I be careful as to how much I attempt to work into my Loki?

I work on focus on a daily basis, along with buiding his drive, I want to get as much drive out of him as possible. 

Since I am leaning towards Therapy work, I want to know if there is anything I should be really careful with.

We do play tug, haven't introduced a bite sleeve to him yet, just a puppy bite pillow.

All the compliments I have received from other dog owners/trainers is that Loki is extremely focused. 

I have also worked out his reactivity towards other dogs on leash (with focus).

Also, I utilize the playground at the park to get him use to distractions/objects, open grate flooring, steep ladders, kids screaming, mothers yelling, picnic tables, etc (again he pays no attention to these distractions).

Loki is a male Czech Shepherd, non neutered (won't be neutered till 15 months)-per breeder contract, he will be 7 months old on the 20th of this month.

One last thing, upon meeting people, he pays no attention to the person (only if something seems out of the ordinary). I know this is good that he focus on me, however for therapy work, is this a real bad thing that he is more focused on me, and a tennis ball?

Thanks


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

One thing I would definitely proof him on YOUNG is tennis balls used on walkers. My guys all would watch the tennis ball that my Dad had used on his walker and then look at me like "What is MY ball doing down there and why aren't you throwing it??" Fortunately, they all knew self control and quickly realized it is NOT their ball. You could get one and put it on the bottom of a walking stick so he associates ball on stick on the ground is not a toy. 

As far as building drive I would think it would not be an issue as long as he knew WHEN he had to ignore things. This can easily be done by using a different collar for "working" and "therapy" perhaps a cape/harness or something distinctly different.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

I have visions as we speak









That is a very good point, I should probably go to an Orbee ball anyways, better on his teeth.

As far as the collar goes, I have him on a buckle and fursaver), and I did buy one like the one I have for Jasper (agitation one with handle, from Ray Allen K9), which I could use for work. He has yet to grow into that one.

It will be interesting with his training as he starts to mature, and what changes I see, and modify.

I did put Jasper on a prong at about 7 months of age, If I would have been more in tune to focus work, maybe that would have been different









I also know that a prong would be a no no with Therapy.

Live and learn, thanks for the good suggestions


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Not a problem. Phoenix was so in tune with me he KNEW when we were going to SAR training OR on a call-out because of the clothes/gear *I* was changing into and getting around. He also knew the difference between training and work even though HIS gear was the same for both. Amazing how smart they can be.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Maybe use a martingale type collar for therapy work?


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

I like the agitation collar because of it's thickness, along with the handle. 

Too early to tell, but I might not even need a special collar for Loki.

I think it's a combination of his temp and my knowledge that I have learned over the past 4 years with Jasper, and being on this board


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jasper007
> One last thing, upon meeting people, he pays no attention to the person (only if something seems out of the ordinary). I know this is good that he focus on me, however for therapy work, is this a real bad thing that he is more focused on me, and a tennis ball?


This depends on the type of therapy work you are doing and on the evaluation/testing he will be getting. I had a terrier who behaved like this-- he ignored people we would meet, and would only focus on me and/or a toy-- and I was told he was not suited for therapy work because he wasn't interested in any other people. 
However, this is also something you can work on with training and again it depends on the group/evaluator/type of work you are going to be doing. I've known a few therapy dogs who were totally focused on the handler, but the handler trained them to for example bring a toy to the person who had thrown it while doing therapy work, etc...

What I have done with my dogs in the past is teach them a cue to approach friendly people. If I said "say hello!" and pointed, the dog would turn and go up to the person I pointed at and 'greet' them (by standing in front of them, looking at them politely and tail-wagging.) When training this I would have my assistant (the person I tell the dog to 'say hello' to) give the dog a reward so the dog would realize that they should actually pay attention to the other person as well as to me.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

My MIL came for a visit last week, and her and my DW stopped at the park were I was the dogs.

My MIL came to the field, and Loki could care less about meeting her









He is usually like this with everyone (not fearful or shy, but not wanting to meet if we are training), however if I take the ball away, put it away, or give it to the other person, then he will give his attention to them.

I think with this, I think it would be best to put the ball away, because once he got home, and I put the ball away, he was all about getting some Love, and having his stomach scratched. Loki really loves to get his tummy rubbed (he falls to the ground).

I kind of made it a goal to work 100% on focus this time around (never taught to Jasper, biggest mistake I ever made).

In all honesty, if he doesn't pan out as a therapy dog, I am cool with that. I do keep him busy enough to get alot out of him, however it would be ashame to see him without some sort of job.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well, I kind of have a question here.

You have this nice Czech dog with tremendous prey drive who is appropraitely aloof to folks. Why ask him to be a therapy dog? I think therapy work is noble and honorable but it seems a round peg in a square hole.

In terms of community service, not sure what else you could do in that particular location though - - - unless you could teach him like a border collie to chase those darned canada geese.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Nancy JWell, I kind of have a question here.
> 
> You have this nice Czech dog with tremendous prey drive who is appropraitely aloof to folks. Why ask him to be a therapy dog? I think therapy work is noble and honorable but it seems a round peg in a square hole.
> 
> In terms of community service, not sure what else you could do in that particular location though - - - unless you could teach him like a border collie to chase those darned canada geese.


That is a fair question. 

He is "aloof to folks" when I am working him, however when he is not being worked, he is very friendly, and eager to meet, or be pet.

I also like the fact that you don't see many Czech Shepherds as therapy dogs, and if his temp is suitable, why not. The trainer I also spoke with (and who worked with Loki for the day, liked my control of his prey drive, and being able to shut him down, and be civil). I am not an expert on training, however I have learned enough over the past few years, and I am trying my best. Like I mentioned, if Loki changes, or if its not suitable, I won't put him through this (I don't have to make any big decisions, before he is a year anyways. I will continue to train like I do everyday, and see were it takes me.

The other day I did notice his first experience with a situation were it made him evaluate a threat (I guess you can call it that).

He was swimming in the lake I take him to on a daily basis. While he was swimming, this rather strange, large male came walking down this path, and then came back, sat on a picnic table, and the man started to stare at Loki (Loki was just coming back to shore with a ball in his mouth).

About a foot away from shore, Loki stopped, gathered his footing, stood up, stared back at the man, gave a couple woofs, kept staring, then came out of the water, and returned to me. 

I think he did really good, his response was appropriate, evaluated the situation, saw it as a non threat, and returned to me.

I then threw the ball back in the water, Loki retrieved, and I started conversation with the guy. The swimming continued, and Loki went on upon his business.


----------

